# parquinho



## Raquel F. C. de Sousa

Buenas tardes
Alguien puede ayudar a traducir la palabra "parquinho" para el español. En portugués es el lugar dónde los chicos tienen aparatos de juguete com el de la foto  





Gracias


----------



## ManPaisa

Yo conozco _*zona de juegos infantiles.*_  A lo mejor hay un término más conciso.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

En España se llama *parque*, igual que el parque de ir a pasear. Aunque lo más normal es decir: _Vamos a los columpios_.  
(Aunque el columpio propiamente es esto, al decir "los columpios" se entienden todos los "aparatos", tobogán incluido).  

Al leer *parquinho *entendía esto, el parque para bebés. ¿Cómo lo llaman ustedes?


----------



## amistad2008

Namarne said:


> Hola:
> 
> En España se llama *parque*, igual que el parque de ir a pasear. Aunque lo más normal es decir: _Vamos a los columpios_.
> (Aunque el columpio propiamente es esto, al decir "los columpios" se entienden todos los "aparatos", tobogán incluido).
> 
> Al leer *parquinho *entendía esto, el parque para bebés. ¿Cómo lo llaman ustedes?


 
Hola, Namarne

A lo de la segunda foto aquí en Brasil le decimos "chiqueirinho".


----------



## Namarne

amistad2008 said:


> A lo de la segunda foto aquí en Brasil le decimos "chiqueirinho".


Qué curiosa palabra: _¿pocilguita?_  (Si se trata de niños, todo suena perdonable).


----------



## amistad2008

Namarne said:


> Qué curiosa palabra: _¿pocilguita?_  (Si se trata de niños, todo suena perdonable).


 
Así es...


----------



## Raquel F. C. de Sousa

muchas gracias por aclararlo para mí!!!!!


----------



## coquis14

Pode chamá-los simplesmente "los juegos" que é entendivel.

Abraços


----------



## Mangato

En esta esquina los conocemos como parque infantil, que suele se un espacio acotado dentro de otro parque.


----------



## olivinha

Namarne said:


> Qué curiosa palabra: _¿pocilguita?_  (Si se trata de niños, todo suena perdonable).


 Así que será igualmente perdonable vuestro corralito.


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina plaza.


----------



## almufadado

Em Portugal "parque infantil". Zona demarcada num parque onde existem equipamentos destinados às crianças.

Zona demarcada en un parque donde hay instalaciones para los niños.


----------



## argentinodebsas

willy2008 said:


> En Argentina plaza.



No, no es así. Plaza se le dice... a la plaza entera. Esa zona de la plaza se denomina formalmente "área de juegos". Coloquialmente se denomina "arenero" al espacio con arena en el que se encuentran "los juegos" (tobogán, hamacas*, etc.).

**Hamaca: 4.     * f._ Arg._,_ C. Rica_,_ Cuba_ y_ Ur._ *columpio.*
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## willy2008

argentinodebsas said:


> No, no es así. Plaza se le dice... a la plaza entera. Esa zona de la plaza se denomina formalmente "área de juegos". Coloquialmente se denomina "arenero" al espacio con arena en el que se encuentran "los juegos" (tobogán, hamacas*, etc.).
> 
> **Hamaca: 4. *f._ Arg._,_ C. Rica_,_ Cuba_ y_ Ur._ *columpio.*
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 Perdón pero aquí en Argentina cuando yo era chico y mismo ahora los chicos te piden ir a la plaza,estoy de acuerdo que solo un sector de la plaza es la que tiene los juegos y no todas los tienen,pero ningú chico aquí te dice llevanos a los juegos que estan en la plaza, o al area de juego.


----------



## argentinodebsas

willy2008 said:


> Perdón pero aquí en Argentina cuando yo era chico y mismo ahora los chicos te piden ir a la plaza,estoy de acuerdo que solo un sector de la plaza es la que tiene los juegos y no todas los tienen,pero ningú chico aquí te dice llevanos a los juegos que estan en la plaza, o al area de juego.



Si los chicos están en otro lado, obviamente van a pedir "ir a la plaza", pero una vez ahí, querrán ir a la calesita, a las canchitas que hay en algunos parques, o bien a "los juegos", que es como se llama el sector específico que en portugués se dice _parquinho_.


----------



## O Vasco

Por esta parte norte la forma habitual y normal de decirlo es _*ir a los columpios*_, tal y como apuntaba _Namarne_ desde Barcelona.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Columpio = Balanço


----------

